# VK - Coil Master Ceramic Tweezers, Wire Cutters & Juggernaut Coils



## Gizmo (2/8/16)

New Coil Master RBA Goodies now IN STOCK. The Juggernaut's look beastly.















http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

